# NAS oder gleich Homeserver selber bauen?



## Beathag82 (11. August 2013)

Hey ihr, 
Ich möchte gerne unsere Heimnetzstruktur ausbauen! 

Folgende Konfiguration ist bisher vorhanden:
DSL 16000 mit Entertain
Speedport W921V
1x Gaming PC per LAN 
2x Notebook/Netbook 
1x Entertain Media Reciver per Pewerline 
1x PC per Pewerline (Untermieter in der Einliegerwohnung) 
1x Sony Heimkinoanlage per WLAN am Pewerline Adapter 

So nun habe ich es schon mal mit dem im Speedport integrierten Mediaserver versucht (externe 2TB USB Platte angeschlossen), aber damit bin ich nicht so zu frieden, da keine Systemsicherung möglich ist. 

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Was benötige ich wirklich für folgende Anwendungen 
-angeschlossene PC Systeme sichern 
-Bilder zentral verwalten 
-Videos auf die Heimkinoanlage streamen (SD sowie FullHD) 
-Musiksammlung zentral verwalten/streamen
Das ganze mit Zugriff von PC/Heimkinoanlage/Handys

Ein NAS-System oder eben gleich ein kleiner Homeserver? 
Ich habe keinen € Rahmen als Vorgabe, weil ich mich erstmal informieren möchte. 
Andere Themen oder gar die Googlesuche haben mich um ehrlich zu sein mehr verwirrt, als mir geholfen. Deswegen hoffe ich, das mir hier einige von euch mit ihren Erfahrungen und Tipps helfen können.


----------



## Research (11. August 2013)

Ich nutze dieses hier: Synology DiskStation DS413j, Gb LAN 288€. Würde dir empfehlen diese zu nehmen: Synology DiskStation DS413, Gb LAN 434€.

DSM Testserver - Synology Inc. Network Attached Storage (NAS) - Die NEUE NAS-Erfahrung

DSM 4.2 Pakete - Synology Inc. Network Attached Storage (NAS) - Die NEUE NAS-Erfahrung

Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Timsu (11. August 2013)

Würde nur dann ein NAS kaufen, wenn du keine Lust auf die Einrichtung hast. Selbstbau bietet höhere Geschwindigkeit, Flexibilität und Datensicherheit.


----------



## Research (11. August 2013)

Beim letzen Punkt musst du mir das mal erklären.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. August 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Beim letzen Punkt musst du mir das mal erklären.


 Du kannst deinen Server beliebig viele Backups auf beliebige Datenträger zu beliebigen Zeiten ganz automatisch machen lassen.

z.B. hast du in deinem Server sowieso alles im Raid. (-> alles 2x vorhanden) Dann machst du jeden Morgen um 5 Uhr nochmal automatisch ein Backup auf eine 3. Platte, (-> alles 3x vorhanden) die nur dazu gemountet wird.
Wöchentlich das ganze dann noch auf eine externe USB Platte (-> alles 4x vorhanden) sowie einen weiteren Netzwerkspeicher. (-> alles 5x vorhanden)
 Das kannst du so oft machen wie du willst.   (-> alles nx vorhanden)


----------



## Research (11. August 2013)

Kann mein NAS auch. Gleiches gillt für Hot-Spare.


----------



## Timsu (11. August 2013)

Hat es auch selbstheilendes Copy-on-write Dateisystem mit Checksummen?


----------



## Research (11. August 2013)

> *iSCSI LUN Backup:*
> iSCSI LUN Backup is now available in local and network backup mode.
> Point-in-time backup technology is used to allow copy-on-write implementation.
> Space re-claim mechanism is added to take place for any 4GB zero-block to reduce the file size of total backup.
> Incremental backup is available after running the initial full backup.


Beta Programs - Synology Inc. Network Attached Storage - NEW NAS Experience

Aktuell ist die Version 4.2-3211

iSCSI-Unterstützung - DSM 4.2 - Synology Inc. Network Attached Storage (NAS) - Die NEUE NAS-Erfahrung


Wenn es Das ist was du wissen wolltest.


----------



## Timsu (11. August 2013)

Ist was ganz anderes. 
Das kann man einfach nicht mit ZFS vergleichen. 
Irgendwann wird da vielleicht mal brtfs herankommen, das dauert aber noch ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Research (11. August 2013)

Dann mach mal den Erklärbär.
Da muss ja einiges an Speicherplatz draufgehen um das zu bewerkstelligen.

Laut meinem grauen Schwamm nutzt die ext4.



So ein NAS ist verdammt teuer. Im Vergleich mit nem Aufbau aus ner AMD-APU.


----------



## Timsu (11. August 2013)

Die meisten NAS nutzen ext4 oder XFS. Zwar nicht so schlecht wie NTFS (), aber auch nicht wirklich gut.
ZFS ist zurzeit noch einzigartig. Gibt es unter Solaris und eingeschränkt unter Linux.
Würde dir für eine komplette Featurelist Wikipedia oder die Dokumentation empfehlen.
Es werden halt Datenkorruptionen erkannt und bleiben nicht wie bei anderen Dateisystemen im Hintergrund. Bei einem RAIDZ (Softwareraid von ZFS, extrem praktisch) werden sie auch gleich repariert.
Es sit sehr schnell, da der komplette RAM für Caching-Zwekce genutzt wird, außerdem ist eine effektive Kompression möglich.


----------



## Beathag82 (12. August 2013)

@Timsu sry, da komme ich gerade nicht mehr mit :-\ 

Was verstehst du denn unter "einrichten"? 
Ich muss ja leider gestehen, ich bin nur ein Windowsnoob... Linux hab ich schon mal gehört, aber keine Ahnung davon. 

Mich würde es ja eigentlich schon reizen sone kleine Kiste selber zu bauen, wobei dann u. U. nur der SATA controller ein limitierender Faktor wäre, was die Erweiterbarkeit angeht... Aber wie gesagt kenne nur win und denke da sicherlich auch nicht alles.... 

Also wohl doch ein NAS-System wie anfangs empfohlen.


----------



## Timsu (12. August 2013)

Du müsstest 1-2 Tage Zeit investieren für die Softwareeinrichtung. SATA Controller kann man auch nachkaufen


----------



## Research (12. August 2013)

Zumal fast jedes Board derer 6 bietet.


----------



## Beathag82 (12. August 2013)

Und was wäre dann an Hardware ratsam? 
Ich habe heute einige einschlägige Zeitschriften gesehen, die als Themen NAS kaufberatung bzw alte PCs zu homeservern zu machen. 

Ich bin halt unschlüssig was besser für meine Zwecke ist :-\


----------



## Timsu (12. August 2013)

In meinem Homeserver in dem ich auch ein Solarisfork nutze (ESXi als Unterbau) habe ich ein AM3+ Athlon II X2 und 16 GB ECC.
Hat zwar nicht die aktuellste Hardware ist aber die günstigste Möglichkeit für ECC und PCI-Passthrough.

Falls du nicht virtualisieren möchtest benötigst du kein PCI-Passthrough, ECC brauchst du nur, wenn du hohe Ansprüche an die Datenintegrität stellst.
Ich würde kein Board mit integrierter CPU (AMD E- oder Atom) nehmen, sondern mindestens AM3+, die APUS oder S1150 mit einem kleinen Dualcore.


----------



## Beathag82 (13. August 2013)

Da ich noch einen s775 E8200 rumliegen habe, könnte ich den auch dafür benutzen? Leider is das mobo breit (Stromausfall) 
8gig ddr2 ram hab ich auch noch h, allerdings non ecc (muss mal nachlesen was das genau bringt^^)


----------



## Research (13. August 2013)

Fehlerkorrektur im RAM.


----------



## milesdavis (13. August 2013)

Ich nutze und empfehle FreeNAS. Nicht zu verwechseln mit NAS4Free!

Der Aufbau:
FreeNAS 9.1 x64 (installiert auf einem 4GB USB-Stick)
MSI E350-DM E33 (4 von 6 SATA-Anschlüssen sind belegt)
4GB DDR3 RAM 1066er
2x 2TB WD20EARX
2x 2TB WD20EZRX
als ZFS Raid 0, 2x 4TB mirrored

Mit CIFS Freigaben, DLNA, Torrent und firefly (letztere 3 als Plugins).
Läuft super stabil.

Ich lasse die SMART-Werte meiner Platten überwachen und regelmäßig per Mail zuschicken lassen.

Das NAS ist im Keller per Gigabit-Netzwerk verbunden.

Von der Installation auf dem USB-Stick (ich hab ja kein CD/DVD-Laufwerk) bis zur einfachen Windows-Freigabe mit Schreibrechten (Minimum an Funktionalität) hat die Einrichtung keine Stunde gedauert.

Auch wenn die Installation mal an die Wand fährt und man nur eine Neuinstallation macht, lassen sich die Platten per "Volumen Manager" automatisch importieren.

Keinerlei Daten gehen dabei verloren!! Auch das Mirror bleibt erhalten!!

Ein spezielles (auch deutsches) gut besuchtes Forum und eine Ausführliche Anleitung (auch auf deutsch) ist vorhanden.


Viele Grüße,
miles


----------



## Research (13. August 2013)

Welches Forum?


----------



## Timsu (13. August 2013)

Würde mal auf dieses tippen:
German - Deutsch | FreeNAS Community

Wenn man einen reinen Fileserver haben will, ist das in minen Augen beste zur Zeit OmniOS mit napp-it.


----------



## Research (14. August 2013)

Wenn die jetzt noch ein Webinterface im Browser Anbieten, bau ich mir demnächst so einen.


----------



## Timsu (14. August 2013)

FreeNAS hat ein Webinterface und napp-it ist ein Webinterface für einige ZFS Betriebssysteme.


----------



## milesdavis (14. August 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Welches Forum?


 
FreeNAS Community


----------



## Research (14. August 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> FreeNAS hat ein Webinterface und napp-it ist ein Webinterface für einige ZFS Betriebssysteme.


 

Gast du das schon zufällig in Produktion?


----------



## Timsu (14. August 2013)

Ja nutze seit einiger Zeit Omnios mit napp-it.
Virtualisiert auf ESXi mit 8GB RAM zugewiesen.
Läuft schon monatelang ohne Absturz oder Fehler


----------



## Research (14. August 2013)

Ähnlich wie dieses? DSM Testserver - Synology Inc. Network Attached Storage (NAS) - Die NEUE NAS-Erfahrung
(Mit Videoplayer und einfacher Konfiguration baue ich mir so was definitiv.)


----------



## Skkwiddly (21. August 2013)

Hi. Falls die Entscheidung noch nicht gefallen ist, lege ich dir diese beiden Anleitungen ans Herz:

NAS fr 12-16 HDDs im Raid 5/6 - Blaupausen.net

und

bertakten | Anleitungen | Tests: OC-Facts.de

Gruß Stefan


----------

